# I May Quit Knitting!!!



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Don't even think about quitting, it's just a minor set-back.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Learning is a process. I like the way you came up with a solution so you didn't have to start over. One stitch will not affect your garment.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Naw, don't give up now! Through perseverance you fixed it. Things only get better from here.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Maybe you should be doing more crochet, at least for a break, lots of great things to make with that yarn and a crochet hook.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Only quit knitting if you consistently get no joy from it. But not on the basis of one project (that you salvaged quite nicely!).


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

You are fine! Set it down for a moment and come back...you know you don't want to give up knitting!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Runner Girl, as my husband says "breathe, breathe.....
I have been there, yes, in exactly your same situation. My yarn was the most gorgeous color of pink, but mohair type yarn, not easy to frog. I put the knitted item away for years. Still have it. Was almost through knitting the sweater, with only half a sleeve to go and thought the body of the sweater might look o.k. if I blocked it. Well, that helped some. But, I am a perfectionist, something that I have been trying to get over. 
Well, by this time, it is an old fashioned sweater. And, have enough left over to make a shawl which I will probably do. The color is just so gorgeous.
Long way to say this, but it will be alright.
Just breathe, breathe.... let it go for a while or forever. And make something else. You'll be fine. We would all be bald from the frustration of doing exactly what you did. But, your next project will be beautiful and will make you want to knit again. Trust me, I have been there. I know what you are going thru. Breathe.....
Susan


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't be so hard on yourself. Everyone makes mistakes. Usually, I just call it a "design element" and go on with it. Once, I was knitting a baby sweater that had a little lace detail down the front and on the sleeves & I discovered after one sleeve was finished, that I had done one repeat wrong. Instead of going back & fixing it, I made sure that I made the same mistake on the other sleeve. I entered that sweater in the County Fair and won a sweepstakes ribbon!


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

Look at it this way.....if we never did anything wrong, we would never laugh. Who laughs when we do things right? For sure, I laugh a lot because I goof a lot! And don't quit knitting...it is good for our health!


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

We all have those moments. Keep trying. I find knitting very relaxing even when I'm doing something new to me. If I get stuck I go to you tube.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for your words of encouragement. I am back knitting this project. I was just disgusted with myself last night that I could have been so dumb to have dropped a stitch. Of course, the good news was that it was dropped at the end of a row vs somewhere in the middle!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree don't give up! When I have something like that happen I just set it aside and work on another project or read a good book. I find when I go back to that project it goes smoother. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Your being way too hard on yourself.
Take a mini break, or work on something small. Or start a book & come back to your creation when your less upset with it. ????


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

When I am doing any project with just a stockinette st. I put a marker every 10 sts. that way I notice immediately if I drop a stitch, makes life so much easier.


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

What a great support team! I used to be a total perfectionist. Now, when I discover a tiny error, I no longer worry about it. In fact, consider it proof that this is real knitting, not something made by machine ????


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

We all do it. I started on a somewhat complicated cabled cardigan on Monday only to discover that the chart which was published in a major knitting magazine was full of errors. I had to tink it back 4 rows (148 stitches), thought I had it figured out, knit it up again, but I was wrong.....and had to tink it again... and working back the cables. It's all part of knitting. As yet knit, so shall ye rip! Never give up!


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Runner Girl said:


> This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


I've dropped stitches or neglected to do an increase or decrease a few times and though it's satisfying to do a project that is perfect I don't let one stitch off get to me if can't be fixed somehow.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Your last sentence says it all!
I was not a good knitter...made nothing but scarfs.
But I crochet well.
I decided I would knit 3 sweaters for my grandsons...no matter what!
They have long since outgrown them...but are framed and hanging in their rooms.
Try to find free videos of someones work you relate too.
I found Liat Gat......what a difference!
Don't stop! Tough it through!
We are with you!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I have been knitting for many years now and dropping a stitch is just one of those things that happens. You found a way to fix it so you are doing just fine. I know one knitting teacher who purposely has people mess up on their knitting, dropping stitches on purpose, forget yarnovers, add an accidental yarnover, etc... just to teach them how to fix it and show it's not scary, it's just part of the process.

You may want to learn how to ladder up a dropped stitch for the future.

Picture tutorial: https://www.thespruce.com/pick-up-a-dropped-knit-stitch-2117257
Video:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

You found the missing stitch, only work on baby and children thing now,not too many stitches,


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

It's all part of the learning process and we've all felt your pain because we've been there too! Hang in there!!!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

I ditto Elaine's comment. Depending on the number of stitches I put a marker in every 10 or 20 stitches - so easy to just do a double check of number of stitches every row. I may knit a little slower, but it sure is better than pulling out rows - and my hair.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

If I'm knitting, I'm making occasional 'dumb' mistakes. The difference is that now I can see them or find them and I can usually fix them. I doubt that I have ever done a knitting project that I haven't had to frog at least twice and often more. It's frustrating, but part of the craft, at least in my case.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> If I'm knitting, I'm making occasional 'dumb' mistakes. The difference is that now I can see them or find them and I can usually fix them. I doubt that I have ever done a knitting project that I haven't had to frog at least twice and often more. It's frustrating, but part of the craft, at least in my case.


I have been knitting for 54 years and still find myself frogging. Just the other day I had to frog back a couple of rows on a baby blanket because I made a mistake. Unfortunately every row is different with YO, K2tog, SSK so using a crochet to fix any error is not possible. That is just part of knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I have been knitting for 54 years and still find myself frogging. Just the other day I had to frog back a couple of rows on a baby blanket because I made a mistake. Unfortunately every row is different with YO, K2tog, SSK so using a crochet to fix any error is not possible. That is just part of knitting or crocheting.


Looks like we both started knitting about the same time. I dropped a stitch last week on a project, and because of the pattern I didn't notice for many rows! When I did realise what I had done, couldn't find that darned stitch anywhere. (Splash!)


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I don't think you'll find any knitter who has not dropped a stitch. When I work on a large project, I use stitch markers, even on stockinette stitch. It's a lot easier to see if you drop a stitch when you only have to count to 10 or even 20 between stitch markers, than it is to count 144 and find that you dropped a stitch at the beginning of the row.

144 stitches is a multiple of 12, so put a stitch marker every 12 stitches.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Disaster! However, you conquered the dropped stitch--so, truly, feel really proud of yourself!! It used to upset me terribly when I did something like this--but, for some reason, now, I usually deal with the situation with patience that I never thought I had!!! I've had to pick up a stitch using a crochet hook--my problem is that it seem to take several rows before I notice that it is a "purl" stitch instead of a "knit" stitch. It this error is not that noticeable to the naked eye--I leave it. Otherwise, I try again. Not always fun--but, for heavens sake, don't let this make you stop knitting--as long as you enjoy your hobby!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. I don't plan to stop knitting; I was just so frustrated last night that I could have done something so lame! But, the good news is that I was able to correct it, and I will have to pick up stitches along the edge as part of the finishing. So, the crochet stitches won't be noticeable at all. All's well that ends well!


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

These things hapen to us all. Glad you are not giving up!


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

This happens to all of us, so take a breather and relax.


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Sometimes you invent a new way of doing thing by making a mistake.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't give up, it's happened to most of us.


----------



## Trenier (Aug 31, 2014)

Take some of your yarn and knit a simple potholder! It's quick and easy and you can finish it and get your confidence back! One year my family got A LOT of pot holders!!


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Runner Girl said:


> This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


Don't quit knitting what will you do with your hands and stash.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

We've all had-patterns like that it won't be the first time it won't be your last time but you recognize what the problem was and you just fix it congratulations don't stop knitting.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Sometimes the easiest thing to do is make a mistake when we are doing the routine or hum-drum...not only in knitting. Ever make a wrong turn when you are driving home? I think of it as God's way of having a giggle and keeping us little mortals on our toes.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Don't quit, we've all been there. Take it slow, read through your pattern and try relax, you will get it.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am sure it has happened to most of us! Keep your chin up! You know you love knitting! Minor setback, is all! Post when finished! I amknitting a shawl, 118 sts, provisional cast on, would you believe, i started my pro. Cast on 4 times! Well now i am on row 4, complicated, pattern on every row. Ao must concentrate!


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I took a class last year at my LYS, the instructor a very talented knitter with years of experience made a comment I remember every time I believe my knitting is less than perfect, "if your mistake can't be seen by someone riding by you on a horse, no one else will see it either".


----------



## LeanMeanIndyJean (Jan 23, 2017)

No matter what I do, I always learn more from my mistakes than I do when everything goes fine. Of course, I'd rather everything went fine.


----------



## Citycyclegal (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd like to second the last suggestion of using markers. We have all been in the same place being discouraged when making a mistake. My mind tends to wander, so it happens to me more often than i would like lol. The use of markers as suggested, or when doing a repeat pattern on a row with many stitches has helped me tremendously. Taking a break works wonders as well!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Taking a break from it always helps, glad you are back to the project. It will all work out


----------



## BarbP1965 (Apr 11, 2017)

Great job of finding a solution. Every knitter has been there too. Don't quit, keep calm and persevere!☺☺


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

When I get to that point with a project, I set that project aside and pick up something else to knit for awhile. I find that giving it a time out for a short time helps me to clear my head and get back in the groove of knitting the difficult project.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Runner Girl said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I don't plan to stop knitting; I was just so frustrated last night that I could have done something so lame! But, the good news is that I was able to correct it, and I will have to pick up stitches along the edge as part of the finishing. So, the crochet stitches won't be noticeable at all. All's well that ends well!


Runners aren't quitters
Neither are knitters


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

We have all been and done exactly what you have done. You found it, you fixed it and you're continuing. Applause! Applause!

If it helps, and for me it always does help, use some lifelines.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds like you are talented enough to figure a 'fix'. Keep going.


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

I am going through that same thing myself. I am currently working on Find Your Fade Shall and don't know how many times I ripped it out and started it over. I think I have it figured out now. I will not let the knitting process defeat me.
My poor husband looks at me and says " you are ripping it out again???" Just forget it , do something else." And my answer is, "No, I love the look of this shawl and I will continue till I get it right". Knit, purl, yarn over will not defeat me"
He thinks I am crazy and my feeling is, it is a learning experience, and I refuse to give up.
So, please don't give up!!!! Don't let it get the best of you, you can do this!!! Go girl, leave it alone for a bit and come back to it when you are ready to try again.....this too shall pass!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the saying is "Don't Sweat the Small Stuff", and it is ALL SMALL STUFF!!! You have recovered well...keep up the good work!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

You can't give up... Drop a stitch is not the end, it's only annoying, frustrating and turns you very angry. Last year I couldn't cast on more than 20 stitches or I loose the count: tiredness, fatigue, and always think about it... I was making a shawl and 325 stitches to cast on. Leave this project for 3 days, make peace with it and... let's go: sm11: :sm17:


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

glad you got over the idea that you failed- just read your post and can easily relate to it, except I don't even try to improve my efforts, I simply give up- to try and get past that awful feeling, I keep a quote from Samuel Beckett with my crafts stuff:" Ever tried.
Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better." It always helps me, and in case you need encouragement another time, perhaps you will find some wisdom here - so happy that someone else admitted to having this issue and moved along, best regards, Adelaide


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Just remember if you quit every time you hit a bump in the road you would never get anywhere and you are here  Everyone goes through this, go for a walk read a book watch a movie do another project and come back to this anything to give yourself a break. You aren't the first to go through this and you won't be the last but think how good you will feel when you 
complete it !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your being to hard on yourself. We all make mistakes, drop stitches.

If at the point you want to give up, put aside and take a break from your project. Tomorrow is another day.
But don't give up due to a mistake. Unfortunately there will be others happen, but that is part of the knitting process.

I think we have all been there more than one. I did see you mentioned you were back on track with your project.
knit and enjoy what you are making.


----------



## amishtulip (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't thinks it's "dumb" to drop a stitch, but maybe that's because I do it often and don't want to think of myself as "dumb"".???????? The good news is that now I'm an experienced stitch "picker upper"!! I know lots of different ways to do it!!????????


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Relax! We've all done that and your solution seems to have done the trick. Please post a pic when it is finished.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't give up! Everyone makes mistakes- you wouldn't be human if you didn't!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

When I was teaching the most important thing I taught was how to correct mistakes. We all make them. Instead of being so frustrated by them, fix them and keep on going. People ask how I get so much knit and crochet done, it is because I don't spend hours ripping back. I occasionally have to a row or two like everyone but not 30 rows. 
I would have caught that dropped stitch in a stitch marker and secured it when I did my seam, increased one stitch right where I was and kept on going. 
My high school is in Durham, NC. Northern High School but that was a few decades ago.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Don't ever quit. Everyone of us has horror stories. One of the skills you need in knitting is to be persistent, and never give up.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Runner Girl said:


> This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


We all do things like this at times its so frustrating but we learn from our mistakes and move on. Keep going and you'll have a beautiful garment at the end.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh! I have been where you are. Just put it down and take a break. Eventually you will get your groove back.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Don't worry babeee....everything will be ok...I wish that was the only drama I had in my life!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely do not give up!!! Even experienced knitters sometimes have these issues.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh Runner Girl I know exactly how you feel because just a week ago I posted a gripe about wanting to quit machine knitting. But you know what ... no matter how we feel at the time, is it really possible to give up something that gives us so much pleasure in the long run? I think we are just so fortunate to know all these KP friends who give one so much support so I just want to say ... take a rest and then a deep breath and make the right decision. :sm09:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

This often happens to me and I fudge it! Knitters can never give up!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey, it's just knitting! It doesn't define your worth as a human being. Pick up the stitch and get on with life. : )


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

If it stresses you out that much, then it,s time to give up knitting.


----------



## Cynthia54 (Sep 19, 2014)

Progress not perfection. Don't give up. Just breath.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

If you are that disgusted, just take a short break, maybe a couple of days. Don't give up though - for one stitch? No.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Runner Girl said:


> This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


All this angst over a dropped stitch? Focus on the great solution you used and keep going. You do have it right!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Don't even think about quitting, it's just a minor set-back.


 You don't even want to hear about my boo-boos....Some of them were doozies. Like the time I gave away some "excess yarn" only to discover weeks later that I needed that "discontinued" stuff for the sleeves of a sweater WIP.... There are worse. Do you have a few spare days? :sm16:


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh for gods sake, nobody died! we all mistakes. Pick yourself up & carry on. I get a great sense of acheivement from fixing a problem. maybe you will too.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Are you sure it's not a misprint some where in the pattern?? I have one that I've done for years an always of by one or 2 stitches so I too was fustrated with it. So what I finally did was k2tog an it solved the problem.. Or just put it aside for a while...


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Are you sure it's not a misprint some where in the pattern?? I have one that I've done for years an always of by one or 2 stitches so I too was fustrated with it. So what I finally did was k2tog an it solved the problem.. Or just put it aside for a while...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Runner Girl said:


> This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


Anyone and everyone is likely to drop a stitch at some point.... even while working stockinette stitch. In some ways it is easier to drop a stitch when doing stockinette, simply because it is easy and nearly mindless. At least that is my thought on the matter...because I sometimes have the same thing happen, and almost always on stockinette stitch. Rarely do I drop a complicated stitch...because I am paying much more attention to my work.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It sounds as though you are quite normal with dropped stitches. I just finished a baby sweater in stockinette and managed to drop a stitch at least every 6 or 7 rows, just keep forging ahead.


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

If you didn't make mistakes, you wouldn't be human. In fact, you should EXPECT mistakes. You came up with a creative and totally acceptable solution, so pat yourself on the back and knit on, Sister!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well that is a little drastic. You only dropped one stitch. Put you big girl panties on and pick up those needles. It is a learning process. I learn something new every day. Here is a hint. Use lifelines.????


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

I know you, I know how much yarn you have, I know you are going to keep on buying it and I know you are NOT going to quit knitting ????????????????????????????


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Runner Girl said:


> Thanks for your words of encouragement. I am back knitting this project. I was just disgusted with myself last night that I could have been so dumb to have dropped a stitch. Of course, the good news was that it was dropped at the end of a row vs somewhere in the middle!


Give yourself some grace. I did the same thing the other week on a sweater, stockinette as well, end of the row as well so. I too briefly thought how could I have lost that end stitch without knowing it ? But what popped into my head next was, " at least nothing unraveled or I would have had bigger problems." So I tacked down the stitch, added one same side on the row I was working and went on my way. It will be hidden in the seam so who will know but me. I am now on my fourth project since so don't quit !


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Runner Girl said:


> This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


Aren't you just a little bit hard on yourself? 
If I got even as little as a penny for every dropped stitch in Canada and the US, even over just the last year or so, I would probably be able to go buy myself the diamond earrings I've been looking at....

If it makes you feel better, I have items that I effectively knitted twice, all because of the tinking I had to do because of dropped and wrong type of stitches!


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

A friend who is rather new to knitting was moaning about having to frog or tink frequently. I told her that was just part of knitting, and she's been OK with it ever since!!


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

Oops - double post. Sorry. A friend who is rather new to knitting was moaning about having to frog or tink frequently. I told her that was just part of knitting, and she's been OK with it ever since!!


----------



## Pondgirl (Jan 23, 2017)

I think I understand how you must feel. I have crocheted for more than 50 years but only recently (3 years) started knitting. I have been knitting simple scarfs, hats, etc. this past winter my goal was to knit myself 3 pairs of socks. Well, I have knitted one sock at least 5 times and it still is not correct! At this rate I will wear it out before I actually put it on my foot ???? I have learned a lot in the process so all is not lost. I have also learned now to make socks for granddaughter first as there are a lot less stitches to redo. Next winter I will work on socks for me.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You can not disappoint us KPers by quitting knitting. We will come after you if you do; well virtually anyhow. I have had a similar scenario(s) as many of us have. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

take the time to do a life line then at least if you drop a stitch it will not undo as many rows.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

If i have to correct a mistake, I fix it if I can. If not, I realize no one but me will ever notice it. Mistakes are part of our lives and teach us lessons.


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

Please don't be so hard on yourself. 

I wish I could be perfect and not make mistakes ... but, if I was not willing to accept making mistakes and fixing them where possible (as you have, skillfully) I would have almost no completed projects.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Hum!


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

The Irish neighbor who taught me to knit seventy years ago told me that fishermen's wives used to deliberately knit in at least one error in each of their husband's warm sweaters ... for protective survival luck when they were out in storms at sea. She said they believed that both God and Mother Nature found complete perfection too presumptuous on the part of human beings, sort of a Tower of Babel concept. Many of their patterns had symbolic religious significance, Miz Lillian said. Or maybe she was just providing kind consolation to an enthusiastic but impetuous six-year-old. Acceptance of imperfection (to err is human) can reward us with patience, humility, ingenuity and a more relaxed knitting tension. Well, now my eyes and hands prefer the tactile ease of crochet, but the principle is the same.


----------



## cleodkatt (Jul 2, 2016)

Hang in there. I'm fairly new to knitting and don't do anything too complex. I do a lot of frogging, but it's getting better. You can do it! 

(I'm working on a project now that when I looked at last year, I thought no way. Now, it's like second nature. The instructions look so simple!)


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

If everyone quit after an experience like that, there would be NO knitters in the world!!! Just count it as a learning experience and "get right back on that horse"!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Put this project away and knit something that is more fun and easy. Something that will take little time to complete. When you are not frustrated go back to the original project.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

No, no, no! Take a break - wine and/or chocolate are prescribed. You may even need to put the offending project into time out for a day, but don't give up.


----------



## gvmama53 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey, don't get down on yourself. For me, that's just part of knitting. It is the process of creating that I enjoy. I have had to learn to let mistakes just roll off my back or I would never get anything done. I would like to know if there is anyone reading this that has never made a mistake.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

tarheelknitter said:


> I know you, I know how much yarn you have, I know you are going to keep on buying it and I know you are NOT going to quit knitting ????????????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm08:


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I think some of you took my topic subject line too seriously! I was frustrated over what I had done and needed to vent! I am not a quitter and would not stop knitting for good. I'm back in the saddle and have since picked up the said project!! Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Nooooo! Never quit! If you have to, just put it aside for awhile. Then when you're not so peeved at it go back.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

I have done this many times. When it happens, I put the project down for a few days or weeks! Only because it becomes over whelming. I go onto something else. When I do go back to the project it is a lot better to deal with. Just give yourself a break. Whatever you do, do not stop knitting. Sounds like you are doing a great job!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It does get frustrating. I'm working on a lace project and occasionally forget a yarn over...I am counting constantly between markers so on the next row I just pull up a thread to make the missed yarn over and continue happily on my way....not noticeable unless you really scrutinize it and are a knitter....I think.....maybe?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Markers save my sanity too. And lifelines - if I remember to use them.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not the first to let you know that nobody's perfect - so nobody knits perfectly either. I have been knitting for over fifty years on and off, and I don't think I have ever completed a project without some correcting of errors. You found your errors and knew what to do - you are a knitter. The hard part is learning to accept that you will make mistakes. I consider tinking as just knitting back to X and starting over. Nobody knows what I'm doing, it's all a part of knitting. :sm02: :sm08:


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't quit. It can be frustrating at times but think of all the enjoyment when project is finished. I have been there and sometimes ai have ripped out and started over and then when I finally get the item done I just smile with a little pride and keep on knitting. Good luck with what you are doing as I don't know how to crochet to fix something so you are better than I am.

Linda


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Don't even think about quitting, it's just a minor set-back.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Runner Girl said:


> This week I posted about my issue with the project I'm knitting - casting on stitches in the middle of my work. I got through that with the help of KPer's and the owner of Red Barn Yarns (owner of the pattern). Then, last night I was counting my stitches (144). Well, I counted and recounted - 143 stitches! I was so distraught when I discovered that I somehow had dropped a stitch at the beginning of a row. I could not frog it because of the yarn, which could "tear" if I tried to frog. So, I thought about it and decided to pick up the stitch with a crochet hook and single crochet along the edge up to the rest of the stitches on my needles. Then, I added a stitch to my needle and now have 144 stitches. But, I am so disgusted with myself that I had dropped a stitch - working the stockinette stitch, no less!! Maybe I should just spend my time doing something other than knitting??!! Of course, I have so much yarn that I may need to keep knitting until I get it right! :sm03:


I know how you feel. I do that all the time. Things will be fine for a few rows and then I am short one, it upsets me so that I just pick one up at the beginning and keep on going but then onother few rows and I have lost a stitch again. I have figured that the one way I am going to get things done is to count "every row". bummer.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh hello? Are you the first one to be exasperated with stockinette stitch????? I can't begin to tell you how many times this has happened to me. So - and I am not going to quit knitting, I love it - just put the stuff down and do something else. Then in a day or so come back to it. You will be fine. OK?????


----------



## lotsofknitting (Sep 11, 2015)

I dropped a stitch in the cuff of an adult cardigan. Wore the thing for 3 - 4 years, saw it and used a small piece of close matching yarn to anchor the stitch. All fixed. I have been knitting for 70 years.


----------



## Never 2 Old (Mar 17, 2012)

Just think of it as a life experience__make a mistake and move on!


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

It sounds like you're a perfectionist. You've let small things like one stitch in 144 (!!) greatly upset you. No one other than yourself would know that you dropped a stitch somewhere and added a stitch later. If they do notice, they need to get a life! Don't be so hard on yourself. Relax. Maybe drink a glass of wine with your knitting (I know this sounds like self-medicating, but every now and then helps). Treat yourself to some delicious yarn in a simple pattern. Invest in quality knitting needles. Let the rhythm of the yarn passing over your needles calm you. Remember, you're knitting for yourself first, others a distant second.


----------



## Coral8 (Apr 3, 2017)

Only God's creations can be perfect. Remember the deliberate mistake crafters have always designed into their projects. Now you don't have to make one - bonus! Leastways that's always my excuse lol.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Think of this as a learning project. And you know what they say.....as long as you keep learning you are much more likely to never have dementia. Knitting is saving you!!


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely do not give up on knitting. We've all made that mistake more times than we want to remember. By analyzing a problem and learning how to fix it you advance in your experience as a knitter. Elaine 3975, above, gave you a very good tip, too.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Take a break, work on another project


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

No one is infallible. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

Runner girl!!! don't quit knitting for Pete's sake!!!! the suggestions here are good for a 'minor set back'... When I have a large knitting project - I say out loud the number stitch as I'm casting on... it helps... soooo keep knitting away!!!!!!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Give yourself credit for all of the stitches you didn't drop!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It can be frustrating. Better to put it down for a bit or try a different project. When I get frustrated or tired of knitting I do pencil puzzles.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Picking up that stitch and crocheting up the side is a great achievment and a fantastic time saver and the side will be seamed anyway so no one would notice it - give yourself some credit for problem solving - like everyone else I have dropped lost and split stitches - great tip from lady who made a matching mistake on the other sleeve how inventive had a giggle and will remember that one when I do the same. Knitting is good for us keep on keeping on.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Give yourself credit for all of the stitches you didn't drop!


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Remember you had 143 stitches perfectly right! We all make mistakes and you were able to easily fix yours!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Please do not put yourself down! It happens to all of us! Please do not let a minor problem frustrate you so much. Knitting should be fun and relaxing. When I knit, I tell the yarn I like it very much and can't wait to see what it becomes. I know that if I get uptight and stressed, that is the time I will make a mistake.

I hope you learn to enjoy knitting!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

You fixed it.....be proud. Even the best knitters drop a stitch occasionally, no need to pack it in....just have a rest maybe? I sometimes frog things, then scold myself for not persevering and fixing the problem instead.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

We all run into situations now and then. Think of it as a growth lesson. Learn from it and move on.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> Don't even think about quitting, it's just a minor set-back.


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Molly Leigh (Sep 25, 2014)

I think it is wonderful that you fixed it. That in itself is an accomplishment for me. My stomach goes in a knot when something like that happens to me. There was a time when I would just start frogging. I've learn to breathe breathe breathe as someone has said above. 
Now having said that, stupid, time wasting stuff can just get on my nerves so I can empathize with you 100%!


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome to the human race! Can you allow yourself to be a person who is progressing toward perfection -- but hasn't gotten there yet? Enjoy the process of knitting, and laugh at yourself if you make a mistake. Or, sometimes, I don't call them mistakes. I call them "pattern customizations."


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't give up,sometimes these things are sent to try us!!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so use to fixing my mistakes, that I now consider it part of the pattern Hopefully I'll move up to the experience level,but for now I'll just knit on,because it's a great
relaxer among other things.
So glad you stayed with you project,too.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

gosh girl if I quit every time I screwed up I would never get anything done. mistakes are what make us better. we learn from them!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been knitting for more years than I can remember and I've done similar things. I catch my breath, have a cup of tea, and fix, tink, or frog.

I often make a mistake and I'm a professional.

Don't give up.


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Don't give up, pick up new tricks instead. Some you teach yourself, others you learn from fellow Knitters, such as using Stich Markes, simply use more tools to keep your knitting projects going. Unless you can't find any joy in it st all, which seeems pretty much unimaginable to me. Just do your thing.


----------



## auntieL (Dec 12, 2016)

No need to quit! We all make mistakes. I rather enjoy finding solutions. Looks like you found one. ????
When something like this happens, I just remind myself it's not world ending. ????
If it's a really frustrating situation I just stop for a day or two, read or embroider. 
Also, I always have at least two knits going so, when things get to tedious or dull, I can switch for a breather. 
Hope this helps. Enjoy your project.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

I have yet to start a new pattern only ONCE - I am always making mistakes at the beginning and then after I have got a little TOO relaxed - taking a break and starting afresh works for me too! Some of the FOs of which I am most proud started and progressed like this (Some are just a mess but I try to forget).


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't quit NOW! I remember a quote that my mother often told my sisters and I: "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again"!!


----------



## marydeckman (Feb 14, 2017)

You learn more from mistakes, trust me. And it is a large club, people who don't do everything perfectly all the time. The other king are boring!


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh don't give! you will miss so much joy...you have done excellently to fix your mistake, and triumphed-be proud of yourself that you were able to fix it. Great Job!!! ah...Learning curve!
I also put markers on many stitch patterns so I can count 10 stitches between so I don't inadvertently "loose" a stitch or ad a stitch. great self check!


----------



## Crotchety (Feb 22, 2017)

What does "frog" it mean? I'm from the UK and have never heard of this expression!

Runner Girl - If you give up you'll go DOWN! In other words, you won't learn any more. If you keep trying however, you can only go one way and that is UP.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Crotchety said:


> What does "frog" it mean? I'm from the UK and have never heard of this expression!
> 
> Runner Girl - If you give up you'll go DOWN! In other words, you won't learn any more. If you keep trying however, you can only go one way and that is UP.


"Frog" means to rip out stitches and/or rows - like a frog croaks, "rip it, rip it." I haven't given up; in fact, I worked on the project most of today!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Dances with Wool said:


> I finished a shawl that had a stocking stitch body and didn't notice I had dropped a stitch until I finished all of the lace edging and had soaked it. When I stretched it to block it there was a ladder which must have extended at least 35 rows. I was so frustrated. I pulled back up the ladder with a crochet hook and stitched it at the back. It's hidden well.


Oh, my - that must have been so frustrating! Thankfully, you were able to fix it. I guess when we make mistakes it teaches us to be creative in finding a way to correct or hide them.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh have I been there. It is especially disheartening when you have cast on a lot of stitches. I have learned over these many years that I should not sweat the small stuff. I leave a little longer cast on tail if I have to add or (2)nd I split the last stitch if the yarn is thicker to make 2 stitches at the end. It works for me only after the frustration levels are very high. Good knitting and don't let something determine how you are going to react. Changing the ending you can do it.


----------



## Crotchety (Feb 22, 2017)

Runner Girl: Well done for not giving up. I admire your patience and determination - that's the spirit! 

To "Frog" means to rip out stitches, or rows - Sorry, I don't get it!!


----------



## Crotchety (Feb 22, 2017)

Runner Girl: Well done for not giving up. I admire your patience and determination - that's the spirit! 

To "Frog" means to rip out stitches, or rows - Sorry, I don't get it!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I am just now knitting another (revised) Mrs. Watson Stole and discovered that right in the middle of a reverse stockinette leaf I purled instead of knitted. But only on one side. Like 40 rows back.

It's a worsted mohair and no one will notice it but me. I know it's there, though. Scowl. But 40 rows? No way, Jose!

I don't recall ever, not once in over 45 years, knitting a perfect project. Well, maybe a swatch. But I couldn't even guarantee that!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Everyone drops a stitch now and again. It can get frustrating but you just get on with it. We know you will not quit!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been knitting for over 50 years, and I still drop stitches! We all do. It is so annoying, but mistakes just happen all the time. Sounds like you found a way to fix it. Good on you. That is half the battle in knitting--fixing our mistakes. If I am knitting flat stockinette in a smooth yarn, I do try to go back to pick up that stitch cause obviously it will show in such a plain fabric. But if you are doing lace--or using a yarn with halo or little fibers, you can always fudge by picking up a stitch in between, or adding one at the end of the repeat, or at the end of the row, depending on the design. It won't show.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Been there, done that (yes, in stockinette stitch!). Couldn't stay away for longer than 2 days.
:sm17:


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't quit! I am working on a sweater that so far I have frogged from the beginning 12 times with the first ball, the yarn looks so bad I started again with a second ball and have frogged it back to the start two times, not to mention all the in between times I have frogged several rows but I will not give up on it or myself. Eventually I will finish it!!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Former Leftie Knitter said:


> Don't quit! I am working on a sweater that so far I have frogged from the beginning 12 times with the first ball, the yarn looks so bad I started again with a second ball and have frogged it back to the start two times, not to mention all the in between times I have frogged several rows but I will not give up on it or myself. Eventually I will finish it!!


Oh, my! I hope you get back on track with your sweater. I am just about finished with mine - the one that frustrated me so much! We have to hang in there!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't give up knitting. You have fixed the problem very well and as you stated, now that you have had a good night's sleep you are back on the item you found difficult the night before. We all go through similar problems at different times. You do realise that knitting is a very good form of therapy and much less expensive than a doctor!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Don't give up knitting. You have fixed the problem very well and as you stated, now that you have had a good night's sleep you are back on the item you found difficult the night before. We all go through similar problems at different times. You do realise that knitting is a very good form of therapy and much less expensive than a doctor!


Thanks for your comments. I finished the item last night and will post a photo after I block it.


----------

